# Paph delenatii album - the saga ends



## gore42 (Jun 28, 2007)

Some of you may remember that a few months ago, I posted photos of my Paph delenatii album seedlings, showing the strong pigmentation underneath. The vendor agreed that they had sent the wrong plants, and offered to send more.

Well, this is what happened....


On May 27th, the box arrived at my door. I was just about to sign for it, when I noticed that there were no inspection stamps and no USDA tape on the box. I couldn't accept an un-inspected box, so I refused it, and had them hold it at the post office.

I then called a local USFW agent, who transferred me to a gentleman in SanFran , who said that he'd get someone out to Fort Collins to inspect the box... he'd call me back when it was ready to be picked up. I called back a week later, and he said that he hand't been able to get anyone to do it yet, but that he'd keep trying. Then, nothing. Weeks went by. I called back periodically....

Then, on Monday evening, I got a call from Pat McFerrin of the USDA, down in Denver. He said that he had come up to Fort Collins and inspected the plants, and that they appeared a bit dry, but that I could pick them up... the paperwork had been filed and the plants inspected. 

So, first thing the next morning, Tuesday the 26the of June, after the little Paphs had been in a box for over a month, I picked them up.

And some of them are alive!  Most will not make it, I'd guess... but at least 6 of them will, wich isn't too bad, all things considered. I'll post pictures soon.

- Matt


----------



## bwester (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow, you got lucky!!


----------



## Candace (Jun 28, 2007)

I hope the vendor is compensating you somehow!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2007)

So sorry to hear about more Govt'l. delays. 6 out of how many in the order?


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2007)

Hrm...I find it interesting that you go out of your way to make sure all is legally abided by and end up losing the plants in the process. 

Somehow it doesn't sound that "lucky" to me.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah, but orchid police are looking for that kind of violation!


----------



## Hien (Jun 29, 2007)

Candace said:


> I hope the vendor is compensating you somehow!



I think these are replacement plants for the mislabeled flasks last time.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah, this one's not the vendor's fault.


----------



## gore42 (Jun 29, 2007)

This was a replacement for a mis-labeled flask, so they sent me 20 plants. Looking at them today, it appears that more than 6 will probably survive... maybe as many as 10 or 12. 

Here's an example of one of the healthy looking ones:







It will still need to be treated with Phyton27 or something similar; there is some bruising that I think will get infected since I'm keeping them so moist now. Still, they seem like they have a good shot at survival. I'm keeping them potted in moss temporarily, but will pot them into a standard community pot when I think that they're ready.

I wish that I could hold the vendor responsible, but they really have been great. The plants arrived from Taiwan in 3 days, and they had the proper paperwork. It was really a customs problem; this should have been flagged for inspection right off, but it wasn't.

It is ironic that the laws that were set up to protect these species ultimately led to (what will probably be) the death of nearly half of the plants. If I had been able to accept the plants as soon as they arrived and take care of them while the paperwork issues were sorted out, they would all be healthy... but that would have been a Federal offense. 

I though (very briefly) about filing some sort of claim against the USDA/APHIS, or at least a complaint, but I think that we all know what the outcome would be... that's like beating your head against a brick wall. At best, I'd get a check for $3.25 or something after 12 years.

- Matt


----------



## Marco (Jun 29, 2007)

i like the leaves on that one


----------



## Candace (Jun 29, 2007)

> I wish that I could hold the vendor responsible, but they really have been great. The plants arrived from Taiwan in 3 days, and they had the proper paperwork. It was really a customs problem; this should have been flagged for inspection right off, but it wasn't.




Ah, o.k. I thought it was the vendor trying to bypass the ag. inspection. I'm so glad some will make it.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2007)

I would file a complaint anyway.


----------



## Hien (Jun 29, 2007)

NYEric said:


> I would file a complaint anyway.


If Matt has not noticed anything, and just accept the box when it come to the door. Why should he be responsible for anything at all ?
They did not stamp something. They probably think it is ok and just pass it to save time.

On the other hand, I would not file a complaint, I just let it go, It is better not create friction with authority. Specially in Matt case, he is a vendor who probably needs to deal with them many many more times in the near future.
(Don't think I am a chicken, well sort of, but a quiet chicken does reduce the chance of ending up on the dinner table. because he does not complaint to the cooks' boss and get the cooks mad.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2007)

If he was inspected and asked to produce the docs he would be screwed. Why should he take a financial hit [lost plants that he can no longer sell] w/out pricking the pricks?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2007)

Talk about frustrating...!!!


----------

